# Winter Storm Nemo



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Issued for Southeastern NH:

Computer models are leaning towards 24" plus in Eastern Massachusetts, South Eastern NH, and South Eastern, Maine.

That's a lot of snow folks. Combined with expected wind, this could be a real pain! For those in the area..Get prepared now!

WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING.

* LOCATIONS... SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE INTO SOUTHERN MAINE.

* HAZARD TYPES... HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLE.

* ACCUMULATIONS... 6 OR MORE INCHES POSSIBLE.

* TIMING... SNOW SHOULD BEGIN FALLING LATE THURSDAY NIGHT AND CONTINUE FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT... POSSIBLY HEAVY AT TIMES. CONFIDENCE IS ACHIEVING SNOWFALL AMOUNTS IN EXCESS OF 6 INCHES IS MODERATE AT THIS TIME. A TRACK THAT ENDS UP FURTHER SOUTH WILL RESULT IN LESS SNOW. A TRACK FURTHER NORTH WILL ALLOW FOR GREATER AMOUNTS.

* IMPACTS... SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LOW VISIBILITIES.

* WINDS... NORTH 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES... IN THE SINGLE DIGITS AND TEENS THURSDAY NIGHT... RISING INTO THE 20S ON FRIDAY.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW... SLEET... OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.

&&

More Information
... SIGNIFICANT COASTAL STORM WITH SIGNIFICANT SNOW POSSIBLE STARTING LATE THURSDAY NIGHT AND LASTING INTO SATURDAY MORNING...

.LOW PRESSURE IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN DEVELOP OFF THE MID ATLANTIC COAST THURSDAY NIGHT. THIS LOW IS THEN EXPECTED TO MOVE NORTHEASTWARD... PASSING JUST SOUTHEAST OF NANTUCKET LATE FRIDAY. THE LOW IS THEN EXPECTED TO MOVE EAST OR NORTHEAST FROM THERE ON SATURDAY. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL WITH THIS SYSTEM... ESPECIALLY ACROSS SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE EASTWARD TOWARD THE SOUTHERN MAINE COAST. THE EVENTUAL TRACK WILL DETERMINE EXACT SNOWFALL AMOUNTS. HOWEVER... AT THIS TIME THERE IS MODERATE CONFIDENCE IN GREATER THAN SIX INCHES OF SNOW IN THE WATCH AREA.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Beer, bread and toilet paper!

Okay there could be a few more items but that is the standard for hurricanes if you every go to the store the day before land fall and see what most people seem to be buying.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

What's with winter storms being named now??


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

double d said:


> What's with winter storms being named now??


Good question! I don't know for sure....

But when they say Nemo...I don't think they are referring to a cute little white and orange Clown Fish!


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

My question is, what's with getting all the Milk and Bread?? I've lived in SE CT for 40 years (moved to the Richmond, VA area last year) and NEVER did I nor my parents run out to stock up on bread and milk... we cared about water (since we had a well) and 'ready to eat food' in the even of losing power, NEVER did I ever say 'dang, wish I had a glass of milk right now or danggit, I could really go for a sammich!!" Now aday's, I remember the beer..







Now that I have lived in VA, I see the same thing, bread and milk, GONE!! If one inch is coming.. GONE!!! I get beer and wine... and then invite the neighbors over since we have a generator and power switch in the event we lose power and 'ham it up'...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Front yard Thursday afternoon, 2/7/13


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Front yard Thursday afternoon, 2/7/13


THE BEFORE PICTURE. CAN'T WAIT UNTIL SATURDAYS AFTER PHOTO.









So glad I'm sitting in Rockport, TX with mid 70s temperature.









Texas.... it's a whole 'nother country!







Be safe and buy a 18 pack for me!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Leedek said:


> Front yard Thursday afternoon, 2/7/13


THE BEFORE PICTURE. CAN'T WAIT UNTIL SATURDAYS AFTER PHOTO.









So glad I'm sitting in Rockport, TX with mid 70s temperature.









Texas.... it's a whole 'nother country!







Be safe and buy a 18 pack for me!








[/quote]

Will do!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

And here it comes....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is it snow man type snow or the fluffy stuff?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> And here it comes....


Looks beautiful!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CdnOutback said:


> And here it comes....


Looks beautiful!
[/quote]

Saw your other post! Nice! What a contrast!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

As of 11pm last night:



















And it is still oming...










Had to dig a pocket for Tasha the campdog and Tobey to do thier business. 5' banks on each side and I think I got them 6' square....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow! Makes the foot of snow we got here in Michigan yesterday look like nothing.







Stay warm, and keep that pocket open for the pooches.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Is it snow man type snow or the fluffy stuff?


Very light, very cold out there!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have shoveled all that I can! Done!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Thank you for the reminder of why I moved to Texas!

Regards, Glenn


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> Thank you for the reminder of why I moved to Texas!
> 
> Regards, Glenn


 My pleasure! What is decieving is that the wind was coming from the front of the house. If you look at the car to the right of my truck (it is a Ford Taurus) the wind was coming under the vehicle and made the interesting formation in front of the Taurus. Hence the majority of snow was on the back side of the house. Thigh high, light powdery stuff.

We faired much better than the Cape being closer to the rain / snow line, the snow they got was plentiful but HEAVY.

All in all NH did pretty well with no real power disruptions and the road crews were all over the snow, early and often.

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Wow Eric! I just saw this post...... You have magical snow storms in Cow Hampshire. In the second picture it looks like it snowed a car next to your truck!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Wow Eric! I just saw this post...... You have magical snow storms in Cow Hampshire. In the second picture it looks like it snowed a car next to your truck!


Yessir! It did!


----------

